# question about firearms and Amtrak



## Jon Jones (Jul 7, 2015)

I am considering a trip on Amtrak to attend a class reunion. One of our activities is a trip to a target shooting range (we're a bunch of country kids here), and I wanted to take my firearm with me. I am a concealed carry permit holder in my home state, with reciprocity in 30+ other states, including all the states I would be traveling through. This is a trip using a train with no checked luggage. I read that firearms are allowed in checked baggage, but I don't know if that is the most current rule, or perhaps there has been an update? Has anyone carried a firearm in your carry on luggage successfully? It would be unloaded, and in a locked case, just as it would be inside a checked bag if I were to fly there.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 7, 2015)

Call Amtrak but I think you are SOL. CCW has no meaning on Amtrak.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 7, 2015)

From Amtrak's website:


Firearms/ammunition may not be carried in carry-on baggage; therefore, checked baggage must be available on all trains and at all stations in the passenger's itinerary.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry.


----------

